
How to Launch Your Startup in 16 Easy Steps (Infographic) by Rob Walling - ppichardo
http://pavelpichardo.com/2011/02/how-to-launch-your-startup-in-16-easy-steps-infographic-by-rob-walling/
======
athom
Point up for raising awareness of fiverr.com

Well, _I'd_ never heard of it before, anyway.

------
personalcompute
Is this satire? The suggestion for meta-tags in particular is totally off and
most of the items are about your business model and do not pertain to
launching a startup as the title ostensibly claims.

~~~
jack7890
Assuredly a satire.

~~~
minalecs
i know its satire, but I would suggest any launch to try take most of these
steps maybe except hiring a pr firm.

~~~
pmf
this is why you're comenting on HN instead of running a business

~~~
minalecs
i can see you fall under the same category

------
mwilcox
Haha the last one was great

